# If you could live anywhere in Michigan



## Northwood lures

limige said:


> IMO manistique area. Snows not too bad good hunting salmon fishing on lake MI and walleye on bays Denoc


Now here is a new one we havent heard of. Thanks, I will look at this


----------



## limige

South shore of the UP just before the garden Pennisula. Deer yard there in bad winters because it gets less snow.

Lake manistique has fantastic perch fishing. Its a pothole area should be good for ducks. Snowmobile trails run by there and there's a casino there if your into that. Nice little tourist type town. Get out of town to the north or west I think you'll like it.


----------



## TVCJohn

Quite a few of us on here currently live in Traverse City. I too have moved around the country a bit. I do know if the wife isn't happy, you won't be happy. The hospital here is expanding in certain fields. You can go to their website and see the job openings. There are other non-hospital RN jobs too. My oldest daughter is a LPN here. The airport here has flights to Detroit, Chicago and Minn-St Paul. Shopping isn't bad...it has the basic places and the basic mall. Schools for kids seem to be good.

IMO...public land deer hunting is pretty good. I live a few minutes from my first hunting spot. If you do your homework you'll find some nice deer and have a fun time....which is what the spirit of hunting is supposed to be about. If you're serious about coming back, you can put in for a bear point soon. It will take a few to draw around here. I think elk is coming up too. Lots of the 3-phase squrriels and bunnies around. I seen quite a few grouse this year. 

Alot of year round fishing here. There is something for everyone. 

What's the bad up "north". If you're in a snowbelt area you will get some snow and the winter can drag out. That's good for CC-skiing and snowmobiling and ATV-ing is year round. In our area you can drive your snowmobiles and ATV's along the roads. The roads are salted up here so that can eat at a car or truck after a while. Around TVC it is getting a little more crowded. I first moved here in 1994 and have noticed some changes between then and now. Gas prices get a little higher the further north you live. Check gas buddy to get an idea. Food prices seem to be a little higher too. 

Probably a few other things I could mention eitherway but you can get the idea. With all that said...we're loosely talking about moving out to the WY/MT area one day. Better variety of hunting and a slower life.


----------



## Northwood lures

Thanks so much. Very good input that we will use 




TVCJohn said:


> Quite a few of us on here currently live in Traverse City. I too have moved around the country a bit. I do know if the wife isn't happy, you won't be happy. The hospital here is expanding in certain fields. You can go to their website and see the job openings. There are other non-hospital RN jobs too. My oldest daughter is a LPN here. The airport here has flights to Detroit, Chicago and Minn-St Paul. Shopping isn't bad...it has the basic places and the basic mall. Schools for kids seem to be good.
> 
> IMO...public land deer hunting is pretty good. I live a few minutes from my first hunting spot. If you do your homework you'll find some nice deer and have a fun time....which is what the spirit of hunting is supposed to be about. If you're serious about coming back, you can put in for a bear point soon. It will take a few to draw around here. I think elk is coming up too. Lots of the 3-phase squrriels and bunnies around. I seen quite a few grouse this year.
> 
> Alot of year round fishing here. There is something for everyone.
> 
> What's the bad up "north". If you're in a snowbelt area you will get some snow and the winter can drag out. That's good for CC-skiing and snowmobiling and ATV-ing is year round. In our area you can drive your snowmobiles and ATV's along the roads. The roads are salted up here so that can eat at a car or truck after a while. Around TVC it is getting a little more crowded. I first moved here in 1994 and have noticed some changes between then and now. Gas prices get a little higher the further north you live. Check gas buddy to get an idea. Food prices seem to be a little higher too.
> 
> Probably a few other things I could mention eitherway but you can get the idea.


----------



## Northwood lures

Thanks. I wouldnt have had it as a deer spot. Good information there. 





limige said:


> South shore of the UP just before the garden Pennisula. Deer yard there in bad winters because it gets less snow.
> 
> Lake manistique has fantastic perch fishing. Its a pothole area should be good for ducks. Snowmobile trails run by there and there's a casino there if your into that. Nice little tourist type town. Get out of town to the north or west I think you'll like it.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

I love it right where I'm at, Lewiston !! Can't keep up with the things to do !


----------



## TVCJohn

One other thought....

Often when we move or are interested in an area, we'll call (or email) the local Chamber of Commerce of that town or area and request a relocation package. Lots of good info can be found in those.


----------



## shoelessjoe

We are now living where we wanted to retire to, that said, we're looking to "upgrade". Every place, even your "dream" place, has its ups and downs once you arrive. You really don't notice the downside when just visiting for a hunting trip or fishing trip. So what we are looking for is a place that has the same up, but less down. We now know what to look for. If that makes any sense.


----------



## DFJISH

I'll chime back in with a few more comments. 1) I'd cry too if I lived in Maine and had to leave. I spent a few summers working in Maine, and as a hunter/fisherman I think it is awesome. I rate it as AWSOMER that our UP!! 2) I am an "off of the beaten path" kind of geezer so I have suggested such. IMO some of the suggested areas along the northwest shore of L. MI are highly developed to the point that one can drive right on the highway closest to the big lake and NOT be able to see the water for the condos, motels, hotels, restaurants, etc. packed close together. However, if one likes being close to civilization in a big way, that would be just fine. 3) It's pretty obvious from the wide variety of replies that many of us are very proud of our state and our location. I was born and raised in another state but my family travelled to MI every year for vacations. Knowing of the temendous hunting, fishing, and trapping opportunities in MI, I moved up here as soon as I graduated from college. It was very hard NOT to move to Maine but MI was much closer to the rest of my family. 4) You like to trap? The UP has just about every kind of furbearer you can name incuding some you WOULDN'T want to catch ( wolves and wolverines). OK, I'll step down from the pulpit and defer to the next proud Michigander!


----------



## john warren

tawas /oscoda area is nice, but i like oxford to live in. and theres some secret hunting fishing spots near by, plus its not like you can't be anywhere in michigan i want to go ,in a few hours


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

Northwood lures said:


> I have been pushing for the traverse city area so I'm glad you are telling me I am thinking right.


You will hate Traverse City, trust me. The honeymoon wears off quick in that town. The city cannot handle the traffic and you have to deal with the visiting people that want everything right now! Petosky is now just like TC.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

Northwood lures said:


> There are jobs for her there but it isnt the best for my lure sales as far as it's a long haul to get to the population centers. Cant just dump profits into a truck every week.
> 
> 
> 
> East huh?. Honestly didnt look at the east. I guess we had it in our minds that the deer herd there was smaller than the west side. Assumptions is why I am asking. This is a big move to be made on assumptions.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and you are right in saying that Michigan has a lot to offer.


Rogers City can't be beat. Hessel is another spot that was mentioned. I'm not telling you mine because we have the least LP pressure. lol  But we get the FIB's


----------



## Northwood lures

TVCJohn said:


> One other thought....
> 
> Often when we move or are interested in an area, we'll call (or email) the local Chamber of Commerce of that town or area and request a relocation package. Lots of good info can be found in those.


Thank you... thats a very good idea.


----------



## Northwood lures

That makes all the sense and how true. Got myself in a couple of spots that looked good and ended up being very much the opposite. That was the reason I posted this thread, because I cant know what you all know.






shoelessjoe said:


> We are now living where we wanted to retire to, that said, we're looking to "upgrade". Every place, even your "dream" place, has its ups and downs once you arrive. You really don't notice the downside when just visiting for a hunting trip or fishing trip. So what we are looking for is a place that has the same up, but less down. We now know what to look for. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Northwood lures

DFJISH said:


> I'll chime back in with a few more comments. 1) I'd cry too if I lived in Maine and had to leave. I spent a few summers working in Maine, and as a hunter/fisherman I think it is awesome. I rate it as AWSOMER that our UP!! 2) I am an "off of the beaten path" kind of geezer so I have suggested such. IMO some of the suggested areas along the northwest shore of L. MI are highly developed to the point that one can drive right on the highway closest to the big lake and NOT be able to see the water for the condos, motels, hotels, restaurants, etc. packed close together. However, if one likes being close to civilization in a big way, that would be just fine.


I like to be able to find a job and not have to drive over 40 minutes to get a bag of bread but being in an urban area isn't my idea of good. I like to be about 10-20 minutes from the closest in town traffic light.
I lived on the east coast of florida a long time ago and it was great until things took off in the 80's and turned everything into the situation you speak of here.
I finally moved when I couldn't find anywhere to shore fish. That was the worst.



> 3) It's pretty obvious from the wide variety of replies that many of us are very proud of our state and our location. I was born and raised in another state but my family travelled to MI every year for vacations. Knowing of the temendous hunting, fishing, and trapping opportunities in MI, I moved up here as soon as I graduated from college. It was very hard NOT to move to Maine but MI was much closer to the rest of my family. 4) You like to trap? The UP has just about every kind of furbearer you can name incuding some you WOULDN'T want to catch ( wolves and wolverines). OK, I'll step down from the pulpit and defer to the next proud Michigander!


The UP sounds great but the deer numbers are low (I am finding out) and the fishing/small game hunting is great (I hear) which makes this a very hard one for us.


----------



## Northwood lures

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> You will hate Traverse City, trust me. The honeymoon wears off quick in that town. The city cannot handle the traffic and you have to deal with the visiting people that want everything right now! Petosky is now just like TC.


I am getting the picture and thats what I dont want. That said.... I wasnt looking at living in Traverse but rather living away from it but close enough to get to it. Looking maybe 40-45 minutes out/up.


----------



## Northwood lures

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Rogers City can't be beat. Hessel is another spot that was mentioned. *I'm not telling you mine because we have the least LP pressure.* lol  But we get the FIB's


Thats Funny 
Thanks


----------



## Forest Meister

Menominee County has high deer numbers and plenty of state and timber company land for hunting. Lots of timber cutting has gone on over the years so ruffed grouse can just about always be found. Mild enough climate so there are plenty of turkeys and pheasants can be found on the private farm land. Sometimes not much snow (hence the high deer numbers) so snowmobiling can be sketchy.

The Bays de Noc are not far away if you are a walleye fisherman and Green Bay produces some good salmon and trout fishing. The two main rivers that flow into the bay produce good numbers of small mouth bass. There are plenty of pike and pan fish in the small inland lakes if that is what you like to fish for. Stream trout might not be such a much but if you look around there are some nice little honey holes. Just across the border in Wisconsin there are some fantastic streams for trout. There is also a unique hook and line fishery for sturgeon every fall on the Menominee River. 

Nursing jobs might be had at the hospital in Marinette, WI immediately across the state line to the south, Escanaba to the NE or Iron Mountain to the WNW if only looking at hospitals. You might find a new market for lures in Wisconsin down the coast of Lake Michigan. 

If the wife would be willing to move I might just go there myself! FM


----------



## swampbuck

Northwood lures said:


> If you could just up and leave (or stay where you are) and head for the best hunting and fishing area of Michigan, where would you choose?.
> 
> This is the decision that my wife and I are trying to make right now. We have moved around and lived in various states over the years and just havent found that perfect place. The last year we decided that Michigan was the best place for us as a state but we dont really know where.
> 
> We have been doing a lot of reading and we have taken a few trips into the LP as well as one into the UP and this isnt easy. :sad:
> We are looking primarily for the best public land bowhunting and secondly the best pike/walleye lakes in a good deer area.
> 
> HELP!


 
We are dead center in Northern Michigan, The area is 70%+ public land, 2 worldclass troutstreams within 1/2 hour, The largest lake in Michigan up the street........ And the jewel in Michigan's crown










Higgins lake.


----------



## Northwood lures

Reminding me of Escanaba in Da' Moonlight 

We have looked at these areas. Thanks for the heads up on the deer which is very important. 

I am noticing that I am not getting anyone talking up the southern LP here. Now why is that do you think?.  




Forest Meister said:


> Menominee County has high deer numbers and plenty of state and timber company land for hunting. Lots of timber cutting has gone on over the years so ruffed grouse can just about always be found. Mild enough climate so there are plenty of turkeys and pheasants can be found on the private farm land. Sometimes not much snow (hence the high deer numbers) so snowmobiling can be sketchy.
> 
> The Bays de Noc are not far away if you are a walleye fisherman and Green Bay produces some good salmon and trout fishing. The two main rivers that flow into the bay produce good numbers of small mouth bass. There are plenty of pike and pan fish in the small inland lakes if that is what you like to fish for. Stream trout might not be such a much but if you look around there are some nice little honey holes. Just across the border in Wisconsin there are some fantastic streams for trout. There is also a unique hook and line fishery for sturgeon every fall on the Menominee River.
> 
> Nursing jobs might be had at the hospital in Marinette, WI immediately across the state line to the south, Escanaba to the NE or Iron Mountain to the WNW if only looking at hospitals. You might find a new market for lures in Wisconsin down the coast of Lake Michigan.
> 
> If the wife would be willing to move I might just go there myself! FM


----------



## Northwood lures

swampbuck said:


> We are dead center in Northern Michigan, The area is 70%+ public land, 2 worldclass troutstreams within 1/2 hour, The largest lake in Michigan up the street........ And the jewel in Michigan's crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higgins lake.


We loved this area and it is central to where I want to work south from. Good to hear someone say something positive here.


----------



## swampbuck

Northwood lures said:


> Reminding me of Escanaba in Da' Moonlight
> 
> We have looked at these areas. Thanks for the heads up on the deer which is very important.
> 
> I am noticing that I am not getting anyone talking up the southern LP here. Now why is that do you think?.


Sometimes it best not to ask questions like that.:lol:


----------



## Bonz 54

On a map of the UP, I would draw a line from Munising to Iron Mountain, then to Ontonagon and back to Munising.:yikes: I know that's a HUGE area, but I would begin my search within that area. Keep in mind that Munising was voted one of the top 100 most beautiful cities in America. Once you go there, you'll understand. FRANK


----------



## Northwood lures

Bonz 54 said:


> On a map of the UP, I would draw a line from Munising to Iron Mountain, then to Ontonagon and back to Munising.:yikes: I know that's a HUGE area, but I would begin my search within that area. Keep in mind that Munising was voted one of the top 100 most beautiful cities in America. Once you go there, you'll understand. FRANK


Now are you talking northwest or southwest within that box?.
Whats the work situation in that area for a guy who does HVAC?.


----------



## November Sunrise

Northwood lures said:


> I am noticing that I am not getting anyone talking up the southern LP here. Now why is that do you think?.


Probably because you said you were looking for the best public land bowhunting and pike/walleye fishing. To find that combination you're going to need to look north.


----------



## inland44

I dont recall if it was Field and Stream or Outdoor Life but every couple of years they list the top 100 places in the US to live for Sportsmen. I believe Marquette has been in the top 10 or 25 each time.


----------



## Bonz 54

From Munising you're going to need to go SW or you're gonna get your feet wet.:lol: Munising is just beautiful for lack of a better word. Iron Mountain is old time scenic, rolling hills, rivers, and a good deer herd with the opportunity for a wall hanger. Ontonagon also beautiful, the Ontonagon river has some awesome fishing, including Speckled Trout, Walleyes, and Northerns. The deer hunting went down recently, but I hear it is rebounding. Now inside our triangle is Michigamme Reservoir. Rock cliffs, water falls, trout streams, and some of the densest deer habitat anywhere. Not to mention more lakes than you could fish in 2 lifetimes. I have been highly considering this area myself. Centrally located, not too far from what other interests you might have and *fairly* close to the airport. Be aware that EVERYWHERE in the UP usually comes with some drive time. That's just the price you pay to live in Gods' country. FRANK


----------



## Steve

Since I am primarily a trout fisherman, I would have to say, just west of Grayling.


----------



## yooperkenny

Northwood lures said:


> If you could just up and leave (or stay where you are) and head for the best hunting and fishing area of Michigan, where would you choose?.....We are looking primarily for the best public land bowhunting and secondly the best pike/walleye lakes in a good deer area.


My wife and I were faced with the same decision years ago and chose the Marquette area. Very happy we did for reasons already mentioned and I'm not sure it gets any better than this for those who hunt, fish and enjoy the 4 seasons outdoors in The Great Lakes State.

As far as jobs, communities far from major population centers need professional and technical folks to support hospitals, schools, infrastructure and so on. There will always be opportunities for educated hard working people in areas like Marquette.

Marquette General is an excellent regional medical center employing over 2500 people and it will be expanding in years to come. It has a Level II Trauma Center, advanced IT infrastructure connecting all UP hospitals, and is home to many specialties e.g. hundreds of open heart surgeries are performed there annually. Landing a secure nursing job shouldn't be a problem and I'm not sure that can be said for smaller, less economically stable hospitals north of the bridge. In regard to commuting, to me it's not realistic to live more than 30 miles from work up here due to the weather. The good news is you can find peace and quiet living 5-10 miles out up here no problem.

I also like having NMU here for the diversity and cultural benefits it brings, but again if you tire of liberal yammering or loud reveling just head a short ways out of town and enjoy the silence

There are also several brew pubs in the area since BEER was mentioned and that's something near and dear to my heart. The Michigan Brewers Guild has held their UP Beer Festival at the lower harbor the last few Septembers and it's a lot of fun.



DFJISH said:


> .... If anyone is looking for great deer hunting, _the UP is not the place to expect it..._.


"Great" deer hunting means different things to different people. Sure it's no Iowa, but if success to you means seeing deer, putting venison in the freezer, having a chance at a large buck, and seeing zero/few other hunters while enjoying the solitude of wild places you'd like the UP. Last season I was able to again accomplish something I've done a few times over the last 20 years - one with the bow, one with the rifle, and one with the muzzleloader (doe permit). I don't "expect" that every year, but it's my goal!

Good Luck with wherever you settle on, and don't hesitate to contact me if I can help...


----------



## tsr770

I myself am still a fan of the Dublin/Wellston area, not too far from Manistee and Cadillac, just a little further to Reed City, Big Rapids or TC. There is a lot of national forest land to hunt around there, inland lakes to fish, the big lake to the west, and your in the heart of trout and salmon country.


----------



## kbkb

Find Big Rapids on the map, draw a 30 mile circle around it and you have found your spot, everything you have mentioned is there.

I have enjoyed your post and responses, I think this is every mans conundrum at some point in his life.

Good luck!


----------



## Northwood lures

November Sunrise said:


> Probably because you said you were looking for the best public land bowhunting and pike/walleye fishing. To find that combination you're going to need to look north.


Well that settles that then doesnt it?!. Thats too bad because there are obviously more jobs there and the deer numbers are higher there to....on paper.
Well I guess that kicks out the south 

Good answer and straight to the point. Thank you


----------



## Northwood lures

Thanks buddy... Great insight 




Bonz 54 said:


> From Munising you're going to need to go SW or you're gonna get your feet wet.:lol: Munising is just beautiful for lack of a better word. Iron Mountain is old time scenic, rolling hills, rivers, and a good deer herd with the opportunity for a wall hanger. Ontonagon also beautiful, the Ontonagon river has some awesome fishing, including Speckled Trout, Walleyes, and Northerns. The deer hunting went down recently, but I hear it is rebounding. Now inside our triangle is Michigamme Reservoir. Rock cliffs, water falls, trout streams, and some of the densest deer habitat anywhere. Not to mention more lakes than you could fish in 2 lifetimes. I have been highly considering this area myself. Centrally located, not too far from what other interests you might have and *fairly* close to the airport. Be aware that EVERYWHERE in the UP usually comes with some drive time. That's just the price you pay to live in Gods' country. FRANK


----------



## Northwood lures

Seems to me that you and I see things much the same way. I like what you had to add to this and you hit on a point that I had considered which was that a professional anything might do better in an area that is remote. 
Thanks for everything that you took time to mention.
Very inspiring. :coolgleam





yooperkenny said:


> My wife and I were faced with the same decision years ago and chose the Marquette area. Very happy we did for reasons already mentioned and I'm not sure it gets any better than this for those who hunt, fish and enjoy the 4 seasons outdoors in The Great Lakes State.
> 
> As far as jobs, communities far from major population centers need professional and technical folks to support hospitals, schools, infrastructure and so on. There will always be opportunities for educated hard working people in areas like Marquette.
> 
> Marquette General is an excellent regional medical center employing over 2500 people and it will be expanding in years to come. It has a Level II Trauma Center, advanced IT infrastructure connecting all UP hospitals, and is home to many specialties e.g. hundreds of open heart surgeries are performed there annually. Landing a secure nursing job shouldn't be a problem and I'm not sure that can be said for smaller, less economically stable hospitals north of the bridge. In regard to commuting, to me it's not realistic to live more than 30 miles from work up here due to the weather. The good news is you can find peace and quiet living 5-10 miles out up here no problem.
> 
> I also like having NMU here for the diversity and cultural benefits it brings, but again if you tire of liberal yammering or loud reveling just head a short ways out of town and enjoy the silence
> 
> There are also several brew pubs in the area since BEER was mentioned and that's something near and dear to my heart. The Michigan Brewers Guild has held their UP Beer Festival at the lower harbor the last few Septembers and it's a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> "Great" deer hunting means different things to different people. Sure it's no Iowa, but if success to you means seeing deer, putting venison in the freezer, having a chance at a large buck, and seeing zero/few other hunters while enjoying the solitude of wild places you'd like the UP. Last season I was able to again accomplish something I've done a few times over the last 20 years - one with the bow, one with the rifle, and one with the muzzleloader (doe permit). I don't "expect" that every year, but it's my goal!
> 
> Good Luck with wherever you settle on, and don't hesitate to contact me if I can help...


----------



## Northwood lures

We went through there last year on an ice fishing trip to caddilac and it was very nice to look at for sure and I would bet it has what I am looking for but the drive to any place of employment is a bit far. caddilac not to far but Grand rapids and ludington well over an hour. Just to far if we moved first and then started looking for hospitals. I have looked between cadillac and Ludington where 45 minutes or less is the ticket for us.

Thanks for the information. I think we would be close enough to that area if we went for the Cadillac/Ludington location. 




tsr770 said:


> I myself am still a fan of the Dublin/Wellston area, not too far from Manistee and Cadillac, just a little further to Reed City, Big Rapids or TC. There is a lot of national forest land to hunt around there, inland lakes to fish, the big lake to the west, and your in the heart of trout and salmon country.


----------



## plugger

Mason county, Ludington east offers everything you are looking for. Fishing wise the area is very strong. The eastern part of the county has a lot of public land. The big lake and the PM river is blue ribbon trout fishing. The big lake salmon fishing is as good as it gets. Walleye, pike, and panfish are avalible.


----------



## Big 10

Northwood lures said:


> We went through there last year on an ice fishing trip to caddilac and it was very nice to look at for sure and I would bet it has what I am looking for but the drive to any place of employment is a bit far. caddilac not to far but Grand rapids and ludington well over an hour. Just to far if we moved first and then started looking for hospitals. I have looked between cadillac and Ludington where 45 minutes or less is the ticket for us.
> 
> Thanks for the information. I think we would be close enough to that area if we went for the Cadillac/Ludington location.


Take a good look at Cadillac, has everything you are looking for. With 4 Hospitals all within the 45 .minute drive you have mentioned. Cadillac, Traverse City, Reed City and Big Rapids. On a side note though, this time of year that 45 minute drive can turn into a white knuckled hour drive. But that's northern Michigan. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northwood lures

I did see that cadillac had 2 hospitals but didn't know about the other 2. Thanks for that heads up. I will have to take another closer look 




Big 10 said:


> Take a good look at Cadillac, has everything you are looking for. With 4 Hospitals all within the 45 .minute drive you have mentioned. Cadillac, Traverse City, Reed City and Big Rapids. On a side note though, this time of year that 45 minute drive can turn into a white knuckled hour drive. But that's northern Michigan.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northwood lures

plugger said:


> Mason county, Ludington east offers everything you are looking for. Fishing wise the area is very strong. The eastern part of the county has a lot of public land. The big lake and the PM river is blue ribbon trout fishing. The big lake salmon fishing is as good as it gets. Walleye, pike, and panfish are avalible.


We have looked at a couple of properties out of town. Hows the deer hunting in that area of the WMA?


----------



## Northwood lures

Can anyone give me a heads up on Mancelona?.


----------



## planecrazy29

Northwood lures said:


> Can anyone give me a heads up on Mancelona?.


What would you lime to know? Typical small rural village with not a lot going on. I spent 6 years as a cable tech in this area. Plenty of state land, close to the chain-o-lakes etc. 

Personally I'd be looking at the manistee area north to leelanau. More state and public (huntable) land that you can shake a stick at. Leelanau co. Has some big deer in it because of antler restrictions. Lots of excellet fishing for anything you want. Yes I'm biased because I grew up there and still visit often to hunt and fish.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jimbos

Northwood lures said:


> Can anyone give me a heads up on Mancelona?.


A lot of snow. The epicenter of lake effect but it does have a couple of good turkey farms for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Northwood lures

Jimbos said:


> A lot of snow. The* epicenter of lake effect* but it does have a couple of good turkey farms for Thanksgiving dinner.


moving along!


----------



## Northwood lures

you gave me what I wanted to know. Thanks for the recommendations too, I have taken a look at that area. Thanks




planecrazy29 said:


> What would you lime to know? Typical small rural village with not a lot going on. I spent 6 years as a cable tech in this area. Plenty of state land, close to the chain-o-lakes etc.
> 
> Personally I'd be looking at the manistee area north to leelanau. More state and public (huntable) land that you can shake a stick at. Leelanau co. Has some big deer in it because of antler restrictions. Lots of excellet fishing for anything you want. Yes I'm biased because I grew up there and still visit often to hunt and fish.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bucko12pt

Northwood lures said:


> Can anyone give me a heads up on Mancelona?.


 

You mean Mancetucky........................nuff said!!

Lets just say there are much better locales around.


----------



## ESOX

Mancelona is the epicenter of nasty meth Ho's and B&E artists.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northwood lures

ESOX said:


> Mancelona is the epicenter of nasty meth Ho's and B&E artists.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


HAHAHA.... Small Business district huh


----------



## Jimbos

ESOX said:


> Mancelona is the epicenter of nasty meth Ho's and B&E artists.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I was trying to be polite, but those turkeys are good....lol


----------



## mcfish

What a great thread. In the course of my life I've been to all of the replies so far (I'm sure I'm not alone) and everybody is right. 

So many great places in this state...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## michgundog

Huron county.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northwood lures

michgundog said:


> Huron county.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Really?.


----------



## toppm

Beaver Island


----------



## michgundog

Northwood lures said:


> Really?.


Have you been there?? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DeerDownDan

I was born and raised a sportsman in Traverse City. Then 6 years ago moved to Indiana for work. Then I met my wife and have children. Dont get me wrong I love the monster bucks down here, but would absolutely do anything to move back home. Everybody should be lucky they can make a life for their family up there and dont take it for granite for one second. Northern Michigan is true heaven.


----------



## RippinLipp

Northwood lures said:


> I have been pushing for the traverse city area so I'm glad you are telling me I am thinking right.


My mom lived in TC for about 20 years and I spent just about every other weekend there!!! Fantastic fishing there, or a short drive up or dwn the coast!!! If my wife wld go for it thats where I wld go..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northwood lures

I have not. You feel that this area is going to meet all the conditions that I outlined in my opening post?. If so I would certainly take a look at this area since the jobs would be there and the flathead would be close by to. 

Enlighten me.




michgundog said:


> Have you been there??
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northwood lures

How long has it been since you were there?. There was talk about the build up and congestion and such. What has been your view of the last twenty years there in terms of overcrowding and it's effects on the area?.




RippinLipp said:


> My mom lived in TC for about 20 years and I spent just about every other weekend there!!! Fantastic fishing there, or a short drive up or dwn the coast!!! If my wife wld go for it thats where I wld go..
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jathward

How about Benzie county area?you have munson, paul oliver, cadillac and manistee hospitals all in a stones throw away...
We have a great population of deer and tons of great fishing lakes.lets not forget the betsie, manistee,and platte rivers all in a short drive .great small game and lots of public land ...and with crystal lake and crystal mountain resort your work will never end....just another option, good luck.... 
Lets not forget, it is the birth place of the dog- man...lol
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northwood lures

toppm said:


> Beaver Island


 I can throw my products in the water and my sellers can pick them up when they wash ashore :lol:
Looks fun but maybe too much fun


----------



## Northwood lures

A little past the southeast corner would work. I had looked at two places in just that location. Wonder how the road crews do on that area during the snows?. 
Thanks for letting me know what there is there in terms of game and such. Very very important to us.





jathward said:


> How about Benzie county area?you have munson, paul oliver, cadillac and manistee hospitals all in a stones throw away...
> We have a great population of deer and tons of great fishing lakes.lets not forget the betsie, manistee,and platte rivers all in a short drive .great small game and lots of public land ...and with crystal lake and crystal mountain resort your work will never end....just another option, good luck....
> Lets not forget, it is the birth place of the dog- man...lol
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cointoss

kingfisher 11 said:


> I read all the comments on Mancelona. Kind of funny to read them since I am originally from Mancelona, 1980 grad. As soon as I finished my apprenticeship I got the heck out of there. My parents still live there. Much of what has been said is true.
> 
> My wife calls it Man-scum-lona. I would never let my kids go to school there. The price of food is crazy. I deer hunted with my father up there last year. I did not bring any food up there, thinking I would go to the store and buy my supplies. The prices were so bad it was cheaper for me to eat every meal out. Gas is always higher to. To get to anything you have to drive 25-35 miles.
> 
> It is one of the bigger drug scenes in small town northern MI. Crime is a major problem. The outdoor sports is great.
> 
> I am sure you already ruled it out, good choice.


LOL! Isn't living in Sag-A-Nasty like calling a kettle black?


----------



## fish'nfool

Newaygo county! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingfisher 11

cointoss said:


> LOL! Isn't living in Sag-A-Nasty like calling a kettle black?


Careful what you assume....you know the saying.

I do not live in the city of Saginaw, I would never give my true location on a public forum. I moved to this location so we could be closer to the private school my youngest two attend. As far as location I would bet I have less crime per capita where I am, than my parents do in Mancelona. My parents live in the country and have had several break in's and vandalism.

I do consider this part of the state the arm-pit of MI, but like the people and the dollars that are here. I can always visit the area but now perfer out of state trips for my hunting.

Mancelona is still a very poor place to raise a family and live. Ask most of the people who live there and deal with all the issues.


----------



## Northwood lures

shoelessjoe said:


> It would seem that every area of Northern Michigan has been represented, does that help you?


 Actually it has. We are seeing what hasnt been recommended as a go to in MI


----------



## stickbow shooter

If I could I would move back to the Western U.P.The hunting is great,there is a ton of land you can explore with out seeing another person.There is great fishing for walleye,pike,musky,jumbo perch,and bluegill.There is hundreds of trout streams with hardly any pressure.Its a sportmans dream.You can buy property very cheap right now.The few down sides are The price of grocerys are higher and so is the cost of fuel.The biggest draw back is Jobs (lack of).I guess if you were looking in the lower, T.C. or Gaylord area would be a good choice. Good luck.


----------



## Northwood lures

We spent another day in Michigan checking out the east side (just to make sure) and we have pretty much settled on the general area in the north west. One area would be around between Grayling and Traverse City and the Other choice is between Gaylord and Petoskey.

We would both like to do the UP since it does fit us best but we do have to think about employment and cost of living. Wouldn't do us much good to get up there and find ourselves upside down financially. Nothing kills a mood faster than an empty wallet :sad:

We got some excellent information from everyone here and I want to say (from the both of us) thank you for being so generous with your time and in answering our questions. I dont know as I have ever encountered as many good and helpful people on any one forum ever. Again.... Thank you all.

If you have any wisdom to share with us in terms of the area's we are decided on, we are all ears.


----------



## U of M Fan

My two favorite places in michigan are Burt lake and western Iron County. Either place would be fine with me if I could make the money that I make down state.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TC-fisherman

Northwood lures said:


> If you have any wisdom to share with us in terms of the area's we are decided on, we are all ears.


Come up this weekend and just drive around those two areas you've settled on. The lake effect machine should be turned on. Then ask yourself if you still want to drive up to a 45 minute commute.


----------



## Northwood lures

I dont believe I have ever seen eden 
Florida was great until summer came and Maine was great until a nor' easter came and NY had money but nothing to add to that.... and so on.
Got to take the good with the bad.



TC-fisherman said:


> Come up this weekend and just drive around those two areas you've settled on. The lake effect machine should be turned on. Then ask yourself if you still want to drive up to a 45 minute commute.


This is the good insight we are looking for 
I have traveled the Ontario lake side towns during such instances and I know what you are referring to. Thats why the road crews in those area's are so important and why I have mentioned them numerous times. If the towns dont do a good job then you have a real issue on your hands to be sure. 

If it is that bad then we will have to commit to a closer location to one town instead of being in between two. My experience on lake effect shows that the snow really pounds the area's 10 miles or so off the shoreline. If that is the case there then I guess I would opt for something closer to the lake between Traverse and Petoskey.

What are the best condition locations for both weather and county road crews in your estimation?.


----------



## Northwood lures

Onekama.

Any comments on this area?. Found a nice house here.


----------



## zfishman

Northwood lures said:


> Onekama.
> 
> Any comments on this area?. Found a nice house here.


 I grew up about 10 minutes north of Onekama in Manistee. Area has a lot of public land and some great fishing. Portage Lake is very nice and clean, not sure how the east end will be with low water levels, though. Deer numbers are down in the area but I have seen some nice ones shot the last few years from the area. I'll probably move back when I retire. I like the big water fishing.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Northwood lures said:


> Onekama.
> 
> Any comments on this area?. Found a nice house here.


I grew up in the Manistee and Onekama areas during the 60s and 70s and I still go there to work for a couple weeks every year running fishing charters. It was a great place when I grew up, but I would not want to live there now, especially compared to other areas in Michigan. The public land deer hunting in that area for the most part sucks. Even private lands there are not much better. The new antler point restrictions will certainly help though in the future, so at least there is some hope. There is some good fishing in that area, but the fishing pressure is also intense anywhere there is public access. The hospital at Manistee has a very bad reputation for quality patent care. I have also know a bunch of people that worked there and not one of them ever had anything good to say about the place. Maybe they have improved it in recent years, but if they have, I haven't heard about it. Also, real estate prices seem to be high there. A lot of retirees have moved there in the last 15 years, so the area reflects that in many ways.


----------



## Jacob Huffman

Dighton...Love the area up there...


----------



## Rasputin

I grew up in the Muskegon area. Thought I wanted to move to TC early in my career. It occured to me that the reason a vacation place is special is because it is out of the ordinary. As soon as you move there, it becomes ordinary. I ended up staying near Muskegon because of a larger and more diverse economy, yet I am still close enough to enjoy great trout fishing, deer hunting, grouse hunting, etc., etc. all within an hour or so at most, and all the areas in MI that are so much fun to visit, are still fun to visit. If that makes sense.


----------



## planecrazy29

Northwood lures said:


> Onekama.
> 
> Any comments on this area?. Found a nice house here.


I grew up there and still head up there to my mom's nearly every weekend. I disagree with earlier comments. It's small town living for sure and a huge summer vacation town. The school is excellent. The hospital in manistee was purchased by Munson ( traverse city) a few years back. If you are interested shoot me a pm and I would be glad to give you a tour of the area including the public hunting land available, of which there is plenty. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## itchn2fish

Somewhere in the region formed by a triangle between Ishpeming/Marquette/Big Bay.......preferably in the Mulligan Plaines or Yellow Dog Plaines....or Conners Basin.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit

If I could live anywhere in Mi. I would live on my Gpas 80 acres in Morley. Just a special place in my heart. Secondly would be a tough decision between Drummond Island, and Leeland. Prolly wouldnt be able to decide, Just have to have a place in each.


----------



## bucko12pt

I agree the area between TC and Manistee is a sleeper area that 
gets little attention, but would be a great place to settle. Jobs wouldn't
be that far away and real estate is still somewhat reasonable. The area
has been developing, but slowly and it's only a matter of time before it 
blossoms.

I sold construction and snow removal equipment to all the counties in the NWLP for 25 years and I would rate the road commissions and countys as follows as far as road quality, maintenance and snow removal. Leelanau, Manistee, Antrim, Charlevoix, Mason, Emmet, then the rest. Leelanau is far and away the best in the NWLP and the other five I mentioned are about equal. 

Traditional high snow counties are Leelanau, Antrim(east), Charlevoix (east) Emmet, however any of the NWLP counties can get hammered in
a particular winter. 

I traveresed that area for 30 plus years daily, year around and it's not a problem if you have a good, safe, vehicle and take your time.

in my mind, there are a few areas in the NWLP to stay away from, but 
most anywhere within 25 miles of the big lake is a pretty safe bet
if it fits your work and other needs.


----------



## Northwood lures

Thanks again everyone.... Great information.


----------



## jarome477

gotta to be in the porkies area:lol::lol:


----------



## Northwood lures

While looking further into the area I found that the northern LP is as cloudy as about anywhere in the country. With seasonal depression being what it is, I looked into the UP and while it isnt florida sunny it is more sunny. That is going to make the UP a look again situation.

I know it may sound stupid to some and especially since I should have thought about that to begin with but honestly, Its not something that I think about a whole lot. 

Too many factors


----------



## big show

Lake effect snow equals lake effect clouds. The east side is more sunny. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## itchn2fish

itchn2fish said:


> Somewhere in the region formed by a triangle between Ishpeming/Marquette/Big Bay.......preferably in the Mulligan Plaines or Yellow Dog Plaines....or Conners Basin.


Another choice would be in Oceana County near Stony Lake. This area is so very special to me and the gathering, hunting and fishing is great.


----------



## Beaglernr

The Sunset side of Michigan, Traverse city, Grand Rapids ect ect is a wonderful side of the state, steelhead, deer hunting, bird hunting, great beaches, great cultural things near Grand Rapids. The UP is great if you love snow, lots of it (I lived up there for 5 years) snowmobiles, but so far I have not seen many people talking about the sunrise side of the state, east side. Check out a club near Lincon, Lost Lake Woods Associations. I've been to this place a few times as a guest, they have something like 20,000 acres..yep a bunch. A golf course, trap range, 5 lakes, streams, near the big water, a nice motel/hotel, place for horses, dog kennels...about 200 acres of houses to purchase anything from a two car garage to a major house..Miles, I mean miles of trails in the wood to run your quad runner or snowmobile and all lots of deer, grouse hunting. When I was looking at it the price was not bad, (small kids ate my fun money up)
In general property on the sunrise side is a bit more reasonable, blue collar side of the state and there is good hunting, fishing along there. Depending on what you are looking for you may find that a great area also. 
Good luck

Oh...I noticed you talked about seasonal depression...in the winter michigan is darn cloudy, you had better get a good happy light or look at Kentucky for more light, moving to KY made a huge difference with my oldest daughter who has sun related depression.


----------



## dwrobins

M-22 and vicinity from beginning to end


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Northwood lures said:


> While looking further into the area I found that the northern LP is as cloudy as about anywhere in the country. With seasonal depression being what it is, I looked into the UP and while it isnt florida sunny it is more sunny. That is going to make the UP a look again situation.
> 
> I know it may sound stupid to some and especially since I should have thought about that to begin with but honestly, Its not something that I think about a whole lot.
> 
> Too many factors


The sun is over rated. The fish bite much better on cloudy days and deer move more too. All that squinting and sun exposure makes your skin hagered and wrinkly. Less sun exposure equal less chance for skin cancer. I also seriously doubt that the U.P. gets significantly more sun than the L.P. I lived in a couple states where the sun shown all the time and I would much rather live in cloudy old Michigan.


----------



## Justin

Jacob Huffman said:


> Dighton...Love the area up there...


:lol: Good O'l Dighton! 

Seriously...I would look near Escanaba. If looking in the LP, it would be Atlanta.


----------



## aquanator

Statistically Traverse City is listed as the area in MI that gets the most sunny days each year. But it's become too crowded.

I love all the suggestions, mine would be to consider a port city along Lake MI like South Haven, Grand Haven, Pentwater, etc. because of ease of finding work and more deer than the northen MI woods (generally - deer herd varies a lot by area). Take Pentwater for example: great deer hunting on public land to the east, large hospital in Ludington 20 minutes away, and some of the best inland and big lake fishing in the state.

While lake effect snow sounds like a pain, having lived in West MI my entire life it's not a big deal if you 1) own a good snowblower and 2) have a decent reliable vehicle with good tires. It's actualy warmer along the lake during the winter because the lake moderates the temps.

What I love about this thread is that I now have a couple of new places to go visit on my list of places to see!!


----------



## Northwood lures

I spent the last month investigating what you said below. We even took a trip and spent some time in SC. In the end she just couldn't do the south. 

We both love Michigan but we did have to address the subject of that seasonal depression. The south seemed to depress her more than the Clouds with the high humidity and heat 

I will take a look at the east side and thanks for your input. 





Beaglernr said:


> The Sunset side of Michigan, Traverse city, Grand Rapids ect ect is a wonderful side of the state, steelhead, deer hunting, bird hunting, great beaches, great cultural things near Grand Rapids. The UP is great if you love snow, lots of it (I lived up there for 5 years) snowmobiles, but so far I have not seen many people talking about the sunrise side of the state, east side. Check out a club near Lincon, Lost Lake Woods Associations. I've been to this place a few times as a guest, they have something like 20,000 acres..yep a bunch. A golf course, trap range, 5 lakes, streams, near the big water, a nice motel/hotel, place for horses, dog kennels...about 200 acres of houses to purchase anything from a two car garage to a major house..Miles, I mean miles of trails in the wood to run your quad runner or snowmobile and all lots of deer, grouse hunting. When I was looking at it the price was not bad, (small kids ate my fun money up)
> In general property on the sunrise side is a bit more reasonable, blue collar side of the state and there is good hunting, fishing along there. Depending on what you are looking for you may find that a great area also.
> Good luck
> 
> Oh...I noticed you talked about seasonal depression...in the winter michigan is darn cloudy, you had better get a good happy light or look at Kentucky for more light, moving to KY made a huge difference with my oldest daughter who has sun related depression.


----------



## Northwood lures

I have looked between travers and Petoskey which works for jobs and cost of buying a place but I have not looked at your suggested area. Thanks 





aquanator said:


> *Statistically Traverse City is listed as the area in MI that gets the most sunny days each year*. But it's become too crowded.
> 
> I love all the suggestions, mine would be to consider a port city along Lake MI like South Haven, Grand Haven, Pentwater, etc. because of ease of finding work and more deer than the northen MI woods (generally - deer herd varies a lot by area). *Take Pentwater for example: great deer hunting on public land to the east, large hospital in Ludington 20 minutes away, and some of the best inland and big lake fishing in the state.*
> 
> While lake effect snow sounds like a pain, having lived in West MI my entire life it's not a big deal if you 1) own a good snowblower and 2) have a decent reliable vehicle with good tires. It's actualy warmer along the lake during the winter because the lake moderates the temps.
> 
> What I love about this thread is that I now have a couple of new places to go visit on my list of places to see!!


----------



## Barry

this has been a great thread. 

I have been looking at Traverse City but would want to be 5 - 20 out with access to the big lake. Lots of choices fit that criteria.


----------



## Nodakhtr

I have ready through 10 pages of threads and their is alot of great areas to look at for different reasons.

Maybe rent before you buy, look at the property values in relationship to the land taxes.

West Michigan from Muskegon north to the Lenawnee offers big snow, great rivers, great inland lakes, salmon fishing, steelhead, browns, PM-Manistee-Grand Rivers are excellent for fly fishing, all year around activities. Plus job opps.

Grand Maris is very nice, slim deer hunting, huge snow, not many boats on Lk Superior, slim job opps there and quite a drive anywhere.

Personally I like Wellston as a all year around place. Deer Park for a cabin to fly fishing the two hearted and the St Marys for world class stealhead. Excellent snowobiling. Waterfowl hunting from the Soo and south.


----------



## Dirty_Harry

Either Traverse City area, or Ontanogan in the UP.


----------



## swampbuck62

Northwood lures said:


> I did see that cadillac had 2 hospitals but didn't know about the other 2. Thanks for that heads up. I will have to take another closer look


I like the area just a bit north or NW of Cadillac.

but If I could live anywhere in MI, how about in the middle of legends ranch with unlimited free access..... LOL


----------



## TVCJohn

Barry said:


> this has been a great thread.
> 
> I have been looking at Traverse City but would want to be 5 - 20 out with access to the big lake. Lots of choices fit that criteria.


That's easy enough to do up here. For me.......going west, it's about a 15 minute run to town, going east it's about 5 minutes to the first hunting spot. Going north you'll hit the east bay in 10 minutes. Going south you'll hit the local lakes in 5-10 minutes. Just depends on where you hang your hat. They can't develop too much out my way because alot of state land won't allow it. Since I been around, most of the "development" has been on the west side and SW side of town. Most of the traffic is that way too. It's not big city development or traffic, but it has increased some. If the family is into shopping and dining, there's something for everyone.


----------



## Northwood lures

While there has been a lot of ground covered here, the one place that sticks out as most mentioned in my mind has been traverse city. 
Between Kalkaska and Alba area looks good as far as road access to both traverse city and Petoskey (where the hospitals are) Plus buying off the Mackinaw Trail would help travel during the bad winters.


----------



## Buckford

Northwood lures said:


> While there has been a lot of ground covered here, the one place that sticks out as most mentioned in my mind has been traverse city.
> Between Kalkaska and Alba area looks good as far as road access to both traverse city and Petoskey (where the hospitals are) Plus buying off the Mackinaw Trail would help travel during the bad winters.



Traverse City might be mentioned more because that is where the most population is. More population = more responses. Your sampling will be biased because of this.

The open fields surrounding US 131 from Mancelona to Boyne Falls get to white-out conditions pretty easily during winter storms.


----------



## Buckford

You might find this helpful:

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/apx/PcpnMaps/Annual_snowAvg.png


----------



## Northwood lures

Buckford said:


> You might find this helpful:
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/apx/PcpnMaps/Annual_snowAvg.png


Very  Thank you


----------



## maddiedog

I wouldn't live anywhere but Ludington if had a choice. 1000's of acres of national forest and a load of awesome fishing. You can catch every species of fish but splake within 20 miles. Awesome pike, decent walleye, amazing gills, and of course trout and salmon. The deer hunting can be good if you do your homework and work hard. Not to mention great ice cream!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JOHNNY A

Au Train area for me!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## limige

Traverse city is for people who want Detroit further north. Which is fine just build up not out, the south end of the state has already been overdeveloped and destroyed.


----------



## Benziegringo

I grew up in Benzie Co. and have family roots back 5 generations. Benzie and the surrounding four counties-Leelanau, Grand Traverse, Manistee, and Wexford are probably the most diverse area for hunting and fishing in the state. If you look around enough, you can find what you're looking for in a home/property that is close to some job opportunities. Don't like crowds? Don't live in TC. There is some really reasonable real estate, especially in Manistee and Wexford. Most of Benzie is a little more expensive because of proximity to TC, especially the NE corner by Lake Ann. All of Leelanau is expensive and most of Grand Traverse as well. Some people like the coast towns-Frankfort, Leland, Suttons Bay, Onekama, Manistee, etc., but there are lots of small towns of varying sizes-all have their own flavor and mix of locals, seasonals, and transplants. The fishing is just stupid good. Rivers (Boardman, Manistee, Betsie, Platte), inland lakes (Crystal, Platte, Portage, Glen, Leelanau, Green, Long, Duck, Silver, Manistee-the list goes on and on), and the big lake-any species you want. Our drowned river mouth lakes are sleeper areas for huge pike and walleye. The available state and federal lands have amazing hunting for small and big game. We don't have the concentration of ag land like southern MI, but there are significant farming areas in all the counties with adjacent public land that produce some huge deer-the better hunters will score. And don't forget the National Lakeshore which is my favorite place in the entire world. So there are my two pennies. Happy hunting.


----------



## Northwood lures

Benziegringo said:


> I grew up in Benzie Co. and have family roots back 5 generations. Benzie and the surrounding four counties-Leelanau, Grand Traverse, Manistee, and Wexford are probably the most diverse area for hunting and fishing in the state. If you look around enough, you can find what you're looking for in a home/property that is close to some job opportunities. Don't like crowds? Don't live in TC. There is some really reasonable real estate, especially in Manistee and Wexford. Most of Benzie is a little more expensive because of proximity to TC, especially the NE corner by Lake Ann. All of Leelanau is expensive and most of Grand Traverse as well. Some people like the coast towns-Frankfort, Leland, Suttons Bay, Onekama, Manistee, etc., but there are lots of small towns of varying sizes-all have their own flavor and mix of locals, seasonals, and transplants. *The fishing is just stupid good. Rivers (Boardman, Manistee, Betsie, Platte), inland lakes (Crystal, Platte, Portage, Glen, Leelanau, Green, Long, Duck, Silver, Manistee-the list goes on and on), and the big lake-any species you want. Our drowned river mouth lakes are sleeper areas for huge pike and walleye.* The available state and federal lands have amazing hunting for small and big game. We don't have the concentration of ag land like southern MI, but there are significant farming areas in all the counties with adjacent public land that produce some huge deer-the better hunters will score. And don't forget the National Lakeshore which is my favorite place in the entire world. So there are my two pennies. Happy hunting.


No doubt about the fishing. My wife cant take it anymore and we are coming up next week for a day of Pike fishing and home hunting. 

Real good post. Thanks for taking the time to give your observations.


----------



## sbooy42

couple miles away onto torch lake...If we were to move away it would be to the EUP or north side of lake superior..


----------



## CPO RETIRED

Right where I am at in Leelanau County. I spent the first 17 years of my life dying to get out and then spent the next 21 years in the Navy dying to get back. 
The bays and inland lakes for fishing, and duck hunting. Decent public land nearby for bird hunting and with QDM we have seen the bucks get much bigger.
Downside is property is expensive as well as taxes, and lots of move ins who want to change things to the way they used to do it downstate.


----------



## bombcast

Anywhere in an arc from Alanson to Indian River to Cheboygan would be my personal choice. Great fishing, decent to good waterfowl/upland/deer hunting, easy access to civilization in Cheboygan or Petoskey, airport in Pellston, easy access to UP and the wilds of Ontario, and really only 3 hours from GR or Detroit for big city cultural stuff or sports. 

The Inland Waterway is the biggest attraction for me though. Quite possibly the most underrated world-class resource in this state.


----------



## PA BUCK 2

On the west side I would vote for the Boyne, Petosky, Charlevoix area. One of my buddies got sick of the BS down here in southern MI and cashed in the chips and moved up there. Started in East Jordon living on six mile lake. Moved to Boyne City, since his kids are now in school and the school system is better. His wife is a nurse practionier and makes good money. She has had her pick of where to work too. Get a bunch of snow though too, so you have to prepare for that.

On the eastside of lower, i would check out Tawas, Alpena up to Cheybogan.... enough around to keep you and your wife happy. Less snow in these areas though/too.

Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Northwood lures

PA BUCK 2 said:


> On the west side I would vote for the Boyne, Petosky, Charlevoix area. One of my buddies got sick of the BS down here in southern MI and cashed in the chips and moved up there. Started in East Jordon living on six mile lake. Moved to Boyne City, since his kids are now in school and the school system is better. His wife is a nurse practionier and makes good money. She has had her pick of where to work too. Get a bunch of snow though too, so you have to prepare for that.
> 
> *On the eastside of lower, i would check out Tawas, Alpena up to Cheybogan.... enough around to keep you and your wife happy. Less snow in these areas though/too.*
> 
> Good luck and let us know what you decide.


Thanks for the input. I got very few suggestions for the east side. Good to see a few people putting some value on it. It's coming soon... 2 more months and we will see what we will see as to where we will be landing.


----------



## Northwood lures

Nodakhtr said:


> I have ready through 10 pages of threads and their is alot of great areas to look at for different reasons.
> 
> Maybe rent before you buy, look at the property values in relationship to the land taxes.
> 
> West Michigan from Muskegon north to the Lenawnee offers big snow, great rivers, great inland lakes, salmon fishing, steelhead, browns, PM-Manistee-Grand Rivers are excellent for fly fishing, all year around activities. Plus job opps.
> 
> *Grand Maris is very nice, slim deer hunting, huge snow, not many boats on Lk Superior, slim job opps there and quite a drive anywhere.*
> 
> Personally I like Wellston as a all year around place. Deer Park for a cabin to fly fishing the two hearted and the St Marys for world class stealhead. Excellent snowobiling. Waterfowl hunting from the Soo and south.


We cannot do slim deer hunting. If there isnt good deer hunting then we wont be looking there 

I am having an issue with the deer hunting regulations in the UP so it is very unlikely that we will be there. I would love to be in the good ruffled grouse and snowshoe rabbit area's but if there is a limited take or sex limitations on deer, I wont be there unless I can secure a lease within an hour and a half of the location that we choose.

I guess it's hard to find that perfect place since much of the state limits the deer take but 1 deer a year wouldn't feed our stomachs or desires. Waiting all year to end it with one kill sounds rough.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Northwood lures said:


> We cannot do slim deer hunting. If there isnt good deer hunting then we wont be looking there
> 
> I am having an issue with the deer hunting regulations in the UP so it is very unlikely that we will be there. I would love to be in the good ruffled grouse and snowshoe rabbit area's but if there is a limited take or sex limitations on deer, I wont be there unless I can secure a lease within an hour and a half of the location that we choose.
> 
> I guess it's hard to find that perfect place since much of the state limits the deer take but 1 deer a year wouldn't feed our stomachs or desires. Waiting all year to end it with one kill sounds rough.


You might want to re-read the deer regulations. You can kill at least two deer per season everywhere in the U.P. In addition, much of the U.P. has additional antlerless deer tags available. North East MI has the same deer regulations as the U.P. It is almost a certainty that in 2013, North West MI will be under strict antler restrictions, more strict that the deer hunting regulations than the U.P. or the NE. In fact, I would not be surprised if the entire state went to strict antler restriction laws, similar to NW MI in the near future.


----------



## Northwood lures

Trophy Specialist said:


> You might want to re-read the deer regulations. You can kill at least two deer per season everywhere in the U.P. In addition, much of the U.P. has additional antlerless deer tags available. North East MI has the same deer regulations as the U.P. It is almost a certainty that in 2013, North West MI will be under strict antler restrictions, more strict that the deer hunting regulations than the U.P. or the NE. In fact, I would not be surprised if the entire state went to strict antler restriction laws, similar to NW MI in the near future.


Good information. My head is reeling from trying to follow the DNR website. I have been over 1/2 the country and I have never ever seen anything like the regulations in MI as far as how they are written. I swear to God I have given consideration to just saying to heck with it all the many times I have attempted to go through the site 

Thank you


----------



## on_point

If I had my choice of anywhere to live it would be around the baraga area in the UP. The landscape up there is amazing but as for now I live in leelanau so I will try to add from what others have posted.

As others have said the road commission is top notch. They do an excellent job of keeping the roads clean and potholes in check. Fishing is good from inland lakes to big lake fishing for trout/salmon. Close enough to TC that the commute isn't overbearing. The area has a lot of recreational activities. Also if you have/planning on kids it has a great school system.

The downside from what I have seen in my 36 years living in the county is that it has pretty much become Yuppized if that makes any sense. For example, The landowners to north of me won't let me hunt their parcel which I am fine with but every year during bow season I have to remind them that I am hunting while they recreational trespass on my family's land with their dogs going on some hike to look at all the beautiful colors. I been asked to stop shooting clay pigeons on my land. Opening day of duck season get the stink eye from a bunch of kayakers because I ruined there peaceful paddle because I was using a contraption called a motor to navigate the waterways.

In leelanau it is hard to snowmobile unless you hit the state trail, Bicyclists should have to buy plates because they use them like they own the road and while their is a fair amount of park land to hunt it is fairly crowded hikers as well as hunters.

If you end up settling around TC and like your space I would definitely look at benzie. Lower taxes, more public land, good fishing, real estate is slightly cheaper and people just don't seem do damn snooty.


----------



## hooknhorn

My place with thirty acres is for sale. Walk across the street and you have 7 sq miles of federal land. You are within the century circle of fishing, 35 minutes to ludington, 30 to manistee, 40 to cadillac, hour to traverse. Hunt, fish, trap, big water, shrooms, hike, camp, atv, snowmobile, ski...lakes lakes lakes.


----------



## ducktape

The deer hunting regulations are actualy pretty simple 2 bucks one with four or more points. If you have ten or more acres you can buy almost unlimted anterless tags. The public land liscense is a drawing format with leftover liscences sold on first come first serve bases. better be in line first morning they go on sale. I live in the metro detroit area and have public deer hunting less then five miles from me st clair and lake erie within 45 minutes could not tell you how many lakes with launches. Just letting you know we eat wild game at least twice a week being venision fish rabbit squirrell partridge. I have always tried to wonder what bad deer hunting is untill I found out a few years ago on opening day of bow season in 2009. Went to my usual opening day spot with climber on my back a 1 mile walk only to have have someone there. I imagine he must have been there since midnight since he had his ladder stand set up already and the biggest five gallons of bait I ever saw on the ground. Not wanting to ruin his opening day I backed out quietly and walked another half mile away from truck wiched put real close to another road put on the other side of swamp climbed a tree within 2 hours had shot a 145 class buck and 162 3/8 state land monster so public land hunting s/e mich can produce big bucks with work and knowing area. Oh wait the bad day hunting was the next when I could just sit in the woods with no weapon as i hadnt bought a anterless tag. The bones on the wall i contribute to right time right place. The hours missed hunting I wll never get back.


----------



## pigeon

Any where in iowa


----------



## DeerSlayer36

NW Mich Traverse City Area gets my vote hands down! Your are within an hour of some of the greatest Freshwater fishing in the world: Lake Mich, inland Lakes, and Blue ribbon trout streams and rivers, could NOT fish them all in a lifetime.

For hunting: upland grouse/woodcock is excellent, Deer Hunting is good and improving. Waterfowl, Predators, Trapping, squirrels is almost untouched.

I was born and raised in TC, moved to SE Mich in 2001 for a career, Great SM Bass and walleye fishing in LSC, St Clair/Detroit rivers, but other than that too congested, toomany people, concrete jungle. I have a Deer hunting lease in the Thumb, hunting pressure is intense, not the same experience, good for bow hunting, I head north to rifle hunt. Eventually I will move back Up North to TC to retire there.

My Buddy has acreage in the Curtis area of EUP, that is another fun area for Outdoor adventure, Lots of great fishing lakes, BIG Swamps that hold deer, bear, grouse/woodcock.


----------



## glockman55

Any where in the U.P.


----------



## aimus1

PA BUCK 2 said:


> On the west side I would vote for the Boyne, Petosky, Charlevoix area. One of my buddies got sick of the BS down here in southern MI and cashed in the chips and moved up there. Started in East Jordon living on six mile lake. Moved to Boyne City, since his kids are now in school and the school system is better. His wife is a nurse practionier and makes good money. She has had her pick of where to work too. Get a bunch of snow though too, so you have to prepare for that.
> 
> On the eastside of lower, i would check out Tawas, Alpena up to Cheybogan.... enough around to keep you and your wife happy. Less snow in these areas though/too.
> 
> Good luck and let us know what you decide.


:shhh: 
Born and raised....It sucks...listen to the guy who says Traverse City.
Go Ramblers!


----------



## aimus1

limige said:


> traverse city is for people who want detroit further north. Which is fine just build up not out, the south end of the state has already been overdeveloped and destroyed.


ditto.


----------



## nate132004

bombcast said:


> Anywhere in an arc from Alanson to Indian River to Cheboygan would be my personal choice. Great fishing, decent to good waterfowl/upland/deer hunting, easy access to civilization in Cheboygan or Petoskey, airport in Pellston, easy access to UP and the wilds of Ontario, and really only 3 hours from GR or Detroit for big city cultural stuff or sports.
> 
> The Inland Waterway is the biggest attraction for me though. Quite possibly the most underrated world-class resource in this state.



SHhhhhhhhh! It's this way for a reason, many people don't know about it.


----------



## tmiller9661

Manchester, Michigan by far Big Bucks great deer population. Not far from good fishing or boating. Great Town. Great Agriculture. And a good Pub in town too that always helps.


----------



## Northwood lures

Well I am locked in on kalkaska and the wife is leaning towards cadillac. We both would be fine with the others pick but this is where we are right now. We both want a long snowmobile and ice fishing season which both seem to have and cheap houses to buy which both seem to have. We stayed in travers city last week and it looked great... but I could see where the warnings came from. Wouldnt want to be there in the summer unless it was to work and earn some money. Kalkaska (to me) seems like my home town and the deer numbers were in force there.  Cadillac seems to be built up pretty good with jobs to be had but that lake has had the heck pounded out of it  We still have not made it to the UP (which we need to investigate) but so far so good  Thanks to everyone for the suggestions and please keep them coming. We have time left to look and we are very open to more arguments for other area's :help: 
Resume 
Settings &#8226; About Spell Checker &#8226; Disclaimer &#8226; Privacy Policy &#8226; Contact


----------



## Northwood lures

Excellent input. Thank you!




on_point said:


> If I had my choice of anywhere to live it would be around the baraga area in the UP. The landscape up there is amazing but as for now I live in leelanau so I will try to add from what others have posted.
> 
> As others have said the road commission is top notch. They do an excellent job of keeping the roads clean and potholes in check. Fishing is good from inland lakes to big lake fishing for trout/salmon. Close enough to TC that the commute isn't overbearing. The area has a lot of recreational activities. Also if you have/planning on kids it has a great school system.
> 
> The downside from what I have seen in my 36 years living in the county is that it has pretty much become Yuppized if that makes any sense. For example, The landowners to north of me won't let me hunt their parcel which I am fine with but every year during bow season I have to remind them that I am hunting while they recreational trespass on my family's land with their dogs going on some hike to look at all the beautiful colors. I been asked to stop shooting clay pigeons on my land. Opening day of duck season get the stink eye from a bunch of kayakers because I ruined there peaceful paddle because I was using a contraption called a motor to navigate the waterways.
> 
> In leelanau it is hard to snowmobile unless you hit the state trail, Bicyclists should have to buy plates because they use them like they own the road and while their is a fair amount of park land to hunt it is fairly crowded hikers as well as hunters.
> 
> If you end up settling around TC and like your space I would definitely look at benzie. Lower taxes, more public land, good fishing, real estate is slightly cheaper and people just don't seem do damn snooty.


----------



## blaketrout2214

I'd go to Frankfort by crystal lake


----------



## chilipepper

DFJISH said:


> Ditto on Grand Marais. You'd be hard pressed to find another place in all of MI, UP or LP, that has as good of fishing and hunting (and any other outddor activity) as Grand Marais. The magnitude of the wild beauty of the area is the material for a lot of post cards. My family spends a lot of time up there every year. I proposed to my sweethart at G.M. on the shore of L. Superior and we got married in the little church right across the street from Woodland Park. If there is a heaven on earth for an outdoorsman, Grand Marais is IT!



Yeah and sit in 5ft of snow for 6 months out of the year and a tiny deer herd is not my idea of paradise.


----------



## erik73

My dad owns 230 acers in Pickford..I could definitely live their...We have a pretty good deer herd,outstanding grouse,woodcock,sharptails,turkeys,rabbits..We also have a pond and get some ducks and geese in their..Great fishing in the St Marys for walleye,perch,pink salmon,atlantics..Also salmon and steelhead runs..Good lake herring,perch,bass,pike,splake in spring,summer,fall..


----------



## HCbowhunter

IF i had the choice it would be up around Mancelona or up across the bridge around Marquette, i like the woods an the wildlife an most of all love my hunting, so a place secluded away from people, i like my privacy an deer&bear hunting so i would pick the north country, but for now i guess i will be stuck in Howard City. I am currently working in Cheboygan along 23 an have been up an down some of the back roads up there an i love the cedar swamps an the steams out in the country like off Alpena State road.


----------



## stinky reinke

Anywhere not in MI with all these damn meat hunters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

